

Building a Mass Surveillance Infrastructure Out of Light Bulbs - CapitalistCartr
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/building-mass-surveillance-infrastructure-out-light-bulbs

======
cylinder714
Reading this reminded me of Fred Woodworth, publisher of The Match!, a journal
of "ethical anarchism," and his writing about how many people seemingly have a
"preference for evil." Who could be so alienated from life that the prospect
of universal surveillance would appeal?

I particularly liked this description from the 2013 Reuters article referenced
in the OP:

 _The answer to what you could do, according to Sensity, is a global network
of smart lights jam-packed with sensors for moisture, ambient light, seismic
activity, radiation, wind, temperature, air quality, audio, MAC address
tracking to detect cellphones, and yes, audio and high-def video, all joined
together via a 5 gig wireless system that supports both point-to-point and
mesh networks, connects to intermittent Internet backbone, and uploads the
largest trove of planetary data the world has ever known up to the cloud._

Nice how they snuck in the really juicy bits at the end.

